# I want art!



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if its against the rules of the board to promote an affiliate's competition. No slights to Decalgirl (I've bought two), but I want some of the skins on http://www.gelaskins.com for Isabella. I have written them to request and would appreciate it if I could get some support from members of this forum. You can contact them at the following web page: https://www.gelaskins.com/contact.php


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't see any Kindle skins on that site... got a URL?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I understood the post to say they don't do Kindle skins yet but Jesslyn would like them to.

I don't think it's a problem to talk about them.  Stylz is prominently displayed on the board but we talk all the time about lots of other cover companies.

If Harvey has a concern, I'm sure he'll let us know.

Ann


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I sent them an email requesting them to make Kindle skins   I love many of their styles, I have bought from them for skins for my Macbook.  Hopefully they will think about Kindle skins as well, not to diss Decalgirl of course, I just personally don't find the designs on that site to my taste unfortunately


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Man talk about quick CS! I just got a message back from Gelaskins:

Hi Lilith!
Thank you for your interest in GelaSkins! We will be looking at various designs for the Kindle this year, but I'm not sure as to when. Please check back with our website for updates, or sign up for our newsletter to have updates delivered right to your inbox! Thank you again, Lilith. Have a great day!

Kind Regards,

(deleted name)
GelaSkins Customer Service


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Gelaskin on my iPod Touch.... It's not thin like the DecalGirl skins, it's slightly poofy.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

wow! I love those. I think I want one for my laptop! I'd never think to do that but those are so cool. I'll request for kindle too.

Thanks for the post     

Theresam


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of those are so beautiful! I emailed them also. Perhaps they could make the Kindle skins thinner Verena. I guess that is a suggestion we could make if you think they are too thick for a Kindle.

Linda


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Perhaps they could make the Kindle skins thinner Verena. I guess that is a suggestion we could make if you think they are too thick for a Kindle.


Actually, I like the puffier feel of the Gelaskins. I was surprised that the DecalGirl skin was so thin. However, the puffier skin may not work so well on the Kindle since the buttons are so shallow.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh WOW, those are really pretty! I must say, and more my taste than what I have seen.
I hope they start making Kindle skins, I would love the one of the books!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I just emailed and asked for Kindle skins, in the future!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I too emailed to inquire about Kindle skins.  They got back to me super fast.  Also told me they are working on it but "nothing is set in stone" and to keep checking their website or sign up for updates.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Like others, I have found some designs that I *really* like!

For those who have both DecalGirl & Gelaskins, I would like to know how they feel.  If I get a skin, I don't want it to be a lint magnet or to have a "sticky" feel to it.  I'd like a "grip" kind of feel if this makes any sense  

Can anyone comment?

Thanks,

Marci

PS I will ask them to consider making "thin" Kindle skins


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! That site has some awesome designs!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> For those who have both DecalGirl & Gelaskins, I would like to know how they feel. If I get a skin, I don't want it to be a lint magnet or to have a "sticky" feel to it. I'd like a "grip" kind of feel if this makes any sense


They are not lint magnets, do not have a sticky feel, and don't do anything to increase the grip. The DecalGirl skins, in my opinion, are similar to window clings. The Gelaskins are thicker and more stiff.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The bookshelf skin would be perfect for a Kindle!


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

Jesslyn - I am sorry I was reading through here so fast today I didn't read your post accurately.   

I really like those skins a lot. I will send an email. Meanwhile, I think one for the cell phone or maybe the laptop would be in order.   They are quite gorgeous.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I like their designs!!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> They are not lint magnets, do not have a sticky feel, and don't do anything to increase the grip. The DecalGirl skins, in my opinion, are similar to window clings. The Gelaskins are thicker and more stiff.


I appreciate your feedback Pidgeon.

Thank you!

Marci


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of Gelaskins.  These definitely have a different look than decalgirl.  I like my decalgirl skin, but I like these too.  I would probably get one.

Thanks for sharing, Jesslyn!

Someone said they are puffy.  Are they only a little puffy... it wouldn't interfere with any of the cases w/ corners, would it?


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow these are gorgeous!

Now I need to skin my laptop and ipod.  =)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm...they don't make Kindle skins. Still they looked very cool so I looked for a skin for my Palm Centro. They don't make them. So I looked for a skin for my Acer Aspire netbook. They don't make them. No thanks, I'll stick with DecalGirl. At least they know there is more to the world than iPods, iPhones, Macbooks and Blackberries.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I emailed Gelaskins, too. Gorgous stuff! I ended up ordering a Decal Girl, but wasn't happy with the quality. So I got one from My Tego www.mytego.com but it hasn't arrived yet. You can totally design your own by uploading your own picture or artwork, or you can choose from one of their designs. They have a ton of gorgous designs to choose from, and you can play around with designing them by dragging it around and zooming in and seeing what lines up best with the Kindle. It's pretty cool. I still would love to see Gelaskins for the Kindle, but there are more options out there!


----------



## Good Old Neon (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooooh, now these are much more in line with what I’d be willing to enmesh my Kindle in. 

With all due respect to those who own and love them, I’ve always found the other skins (I’m looking at you Skinit) now presently available to be sort of cheap looking and maybe even tacky. But these, these are like, art – ok, pop art, but they still display much more artistic merit (not to mention, cooler) than the ones by those other folks.


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow some of these skins are really, really nice... I like them a lot more than DecalGirl -- which are mostly just  really nice patterns.

I wish they would put up a Kindle section on there, I would be interested in getting some Gelaskin skins for my Kindle


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am keeping up w/ Gelaskins and will notify when they add Kindle skins.


----------

